# Striking Pet Portraits



## Christopher Ball (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi There

Just thought I'd introduce myself to everybody.

I'm a photographer based in Manchester city centre specialising in advertising photography.
This type of photography is very technical lighting wise which allows me to apply it to my other love of photographing animals. This creates some very unique and striking portraits.

So far my main portrait commissions have been dogs, as thats just the way it's gone, but all pets are welcome.

Feel free to get in touch with any enquiries regarding having a portrait shot of your pet


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Whilst I am sure you are a technically excellent photographer, I am not sure a photograph of a stressed dog (who is either unsure of being photographed or has been set up for too long) would encourage me to bring my animal to you to be photographed. Perhaps you should showcase your 'love of photographing animals' with a picture of a more relaxed and happy dog. Just a thought .... 

J


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you sure this is not a foodie dog James? Just that in my experience stressed dogs get a dry mouth, and there's a lot of drool here...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like he is licking his lips at a big juicy bone!


----------



## Christopher Ball (Jan 12, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Whilst I am sure you are a technically excellent photographer, I am not sure a photograph of a stressed dog (who is either unsure of being photographed or has been set up for too long) would encourage me to bring my animal to you to be photographed. Perhaps you should showcase your 'love of photographing animals' with a picture of a more relaxed and happy dog. Just a thought ....
> 
> J


Hi James

Firstly thank you for your feedback on my photography. Secondly I'd just like to reassure you that in no way was Moses stressed in this photoshoot. His owners were present at all times, and they know him more than anybody. We just let him walk round the studio and didn't put him into any poses physically. This is just a natural shot just after we put a bowl of water down for him, he had a drink and was just licking his lips and I caught it at just the right moment.

Once again just to assure you that I would never put any animals in a stressful situation, and neither would his owners.

This other shot illustrates how much fun he was having.

I do hope this puts your mind at ease

Many thanks


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Jolly good. I'm glad he's a happy boy.

J


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Stunning photographs. May I ask what camera/lens you use?

Thank you


----------



## Christopher Ball (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Sarah

Thank you for the compliments on my work. Yes I use a Phase One iQ180 camera with an 80mm Shneider lens. 
Hope this helps. Any other questions feel free to ask

Regards

Chris


----------



## Buddy & Grace (Jul 17, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## rbm32 (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow, awesome photos! How do you get the dogs to look so relaxed? My grandfather is a professional photographer and always uses the classic "treat in hand" when he takes our dogs photos, but it causes the dogs to stare intently at the camera haha.


----------



## sipendik (Jan 7, 2017)

Good photo, awesome dog


----------

